# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Bees in the news

## Neils

For those reports that aren't "worthy" of going on the front page but might be interesting anyway.

Swarm in Bath That isn't the end of the world, killer bees moving in, the fault of pesticides and most people generally acknowledging that swarms aren't a danger.  Someone obviously has no aspirations of becoming a "Respected nature Journalist" writing articles like this one.  I'd perhaps have suggested the Avon/Bath Beekeepers website for a swarm contact rather than the police  :Smile:

----------


## gavin

'Beekeeper Lyn Sykes, from the Bath Beekeepers' Association, said it was  not unusual for bees to swarm in this way, because it was down to the  natural cycle of a hive.'

Natural bicycle?!  Bees and bike in perfect harmony.  Shades of Flann O'Brien.

Today shows that swarms might be like buses after all.  I'm briefly stopping by at home, picking up something I need this afternoon.  Two swarm calls yesterday and today both a nuc box near the front door and a full national in the back garden, the latter empty for a few months after a very weak overwintering colony died out, are getting serious attention from scouts.  Let's hope its a big one (or two).

----------


## Neils

Ooh, good luck.  I know we like to look down our noses a little at bkf but someone there did post a great video of a swarm settling a bait hive last year. Get the cameras set up just in case. We expect HD, dolly zooms and multiple angles.  :Smile: 

I don't think I know Lyn but I like to think she was engaging in a little light wordplay.

----------


## Jon

My mate Tim collected one like that from a motor bike last summer.
The problem is they will be hybrids between bee and bicycle.




> "The gross and net result of it is that people who spent most of their natural lives riding iron bicycles over the rocky roadsteads of this parish get their personalities mixed up with the personalities of their bicycle as a result of the interchanging of the atoms of each of them and you would be surprised at the number of people in these parts who are nearly half people and half bicycles...when a man lets things go so far that he is more than half a bicycle, you will not see him so much because he spends a lot of his time leaning with one elbow on walls or standing propped by one foot at kerbstones." 
>  — Flann O'Brien (The Third Policeman)

----------


## Neils

Apparently it was on the news as well, I know this because I was asked every 5 minutes if I'd seen it. I think after the 10th time the smile might have started to crack a little. Never had a hobby that anyone else was any more than superficially interested in before though either, once you start to catch yourself repeating the same thing 2-3 times you start to wonder if the guys sat around you catch on to it as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Dan

> 'Beekeeper Lyn Sykes, from the Bath Beekeepers' Association, said it was  not unusual for bees to swarm in this way, because it was down to the  natural cycle of a hive.'
> 
> Natural bicycle?!  Bees and bike in perfect harmony.  Shades of Flann O'Brien.


Just wait 'til she starts pedalling honey...

----------


## Jon

Do you normally address Gavin as honey?
Mike Bispham once called me Leila on the Irish list but I have gotten over it.
Everyone else calls Gavin Mr Moderator, Mr Ramsay, or on a bad day the Fat Controller.

----------


## gavin

You should be honoured to have been called Leila.  She is a very nice young lady indeed.  I can't quite see how Mike confused the two of you though.

Anyway, these are nothing to the names you can see me being called in the SBA's magazine.  The membership fee is almost worth it for that alone.

----------


## Jon

Let me guess.. pesticide apologist, Bayer lickspittle, potato archivist, Dundee Utd season ticket holder.....
I am sure it makes good reading and every insult will have been carefully chosen.


It is hard to fathom the mind of Mike B at times. He called me Leila and no-one  ever calls me Leila. I answer to the names of Jon, Jonathan, or Johnny depending upon whom you are talking to as long as you are not talking to Mike.

----------


## Jimbo

Should it not be Dr Gavin, Dr Moderator, Dr Ramsay, etc but this is coming from a person who was called a Gavinite.

----------


## gavin

> ......  from a person who was called a Gavinite.


I'd forgotten about that.  In that case you can share any insults directed at me.

----------

